# Cheltenham Festival - can't wait.



## KautoStar1 (10 March 2013)

Really looking forward to this years Festival.   A lot of the races look really open this year so hopefully some interesting & maybe unexpected results ?

Just wish that the Festival wasn't the be all and end all of jump racing these days. So much rides on it & it seems that unless you win there then the horses haven't really achieved their full potential.  

Anyway, best of luck to everyone & let's hope all jocks & horses come home safe & sound


----------



## Clodagh (11 March 2013)

I'm so excited. I have to work Thursday and Friday but at least can watch tomorrow and Wednesday live.
Who do you want to win the Champion Hurdle then? And who do you think will, if not the same.
I want Grandouet as I loooove Barry Geraghty but think Hurricane Fly probably will.

As for Wednesday, it can only be Sprinter Sacre, what a horse.

Like you say, as long as all are safe and sound at the end of the day.


----------



## Dobiegirl (11 March 2013)

Yes Im so looking forward to it, Im sure if the real Hurricane Fly turns up he will win if not Zarkandar although Ive probabley just put the kybosh on him. Looking forward to seeing Sprinter Sacre but win lose or draw I want them all to come back safe and sound.


----------



## TelH (11 March 2013)

Looking forward to seeing Quevega tomorrow  It will be some achievement if she wins again


----------



## TrasaM (11 March 2013)

My daughter phone me earlier to say that there was a wind chill temp of -10c . Looking forward to going to my first ever Cheltenham but I think lots of layers will be needed to stay warm.  Hoping they all come home safe too.


----------



## Racergirl (11 March 2013)

Ive just been given tickets for Thursday and Friday, and accomodation 5 mins walk from the course from Wednesday to Saturday, so Im now EXTRA super excited  !!!!! 

Looking forward to watching tomorrow and Wednesdays from snuggled up on my sofa though, I have to confess.... 

off to pack my jumpers !!!


----------



## JCWHITE (12 March 2013)

Wow Racergirl, how super is that!
Here we go, nearly time!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 March 2013)

The countdown to the Supreme Novices begins!


----------



## Kadastorm (12 March 2013)

Well, after deciding against attempting to drive to uni i am off to the shop to get yummy food and settle in front of the TV for the festival!


----------



## alliersv1 (12 March 2013)

Really looking forward to it too.
I'll be able to watch today's and tomorrow's, but Thursday I'll be on a train all day, and Friday will be somewhere in the highlands for my friend's wedding.
I'm going to have to make some major excuses to duck out and watch the GC!

Can't wait to see Sprinter Sacre, hoping he can do the business, not got major strong feelings about any others off the top of my head, but more than anything, I hope that all the horses and jockeys have a safe festival.


----------



## Clodagh (12 March 2013)

Fingers crossed it passes the 10.30 inspection.

I can't get excited about Quevega, only running once a year is just not enough!


----------



## Clodagh (12 March 2013)

It got the go ahead, but first race now at 2.05


----------



## L&M (12 March 2013)

Not working Fri so can watch Gold Cup - yey!!


----------



## BigBuck's (12 March 2013)

I'm settled in front of the TV now.  Going there tomorrow and Thursday - can't wait!


----------



## MurphysMinder (12 March 2013)

Denman looks in superb condition.


----------



## Kadastorm (12 March 2013)

MurphysMinder said:



			Denman looks in superb condition.

Click to expand...

Just came on to say the same  

So excited for the racing, im surrounded by uni work, mini eggs, my dog and cat and have also got myself a Magners Pear Cider to drink while watching (ooh naughty!  )


----------



## sarah.oxford (12 March 2013)

Denman is looking so good , and he's obviously enjoying the experience of being back at Cheltenham.


----------



## Nicnac (12 March 2013)

Champagne Fever - wow!  Reminds me of my boy.  Do love a (clean) grey


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 March 2013)

1-0 to Ireland! Lovely horse! I have to say I did think that McCoy was gonna get him but fair play the horse kept on digging!


----------



## Kadastorm (12 March 2013)

Champagne Fever looked fab, what a lovely looking horse


----------



## Kadastorm (12 March 2013)

Goodluck for the next EKW!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 March 2013)

Cheers Kadastorm!

Home safe and £4k for coming 5th lol! Too quick for Tapperoo by the looks of it. I'm disapointed in Overturn though. Yes he made mistakes but he is much better than that.

Next! Lol!


----------



## Dobiegirl (12 March 2013)

I wanted Overturn to win, such a shame the ground went against him, well done Simonsig, but jumping at a faster pace certainly caused him some problems.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (12 March 2013)

What a grey day!


----------



## MurphysMinder (12 March 2013)

Sorry Overturn didn't do it, had hoped the ground would dry up more.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 March 2013)

Double_choc_lab said:



			What a grey day!
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope it continues into tomorrow for our grey horse lol!


----------



## Kadastorm (12 March 2013)

£4k! Not bad!  

Really thought Overturn would get it but got to give it to Simonsig, he made a few mistakes but powered on. Loving the greys


----------



## Nicnac (12 March 2013)

Tootles off to have a punt on every grey runner over next 4 days.....


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 March 2013)

Nuts N Bolts needs to kick on a wee bit ...


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 March 2013)

Woohoo! Nuts ran much, much better than we ever could have asked for! 6th - good lad!


----------



## Kadastorm (12 March 2013)

What a race!

So pleased for you all EKW, both ran well and got home safely  

so wish i was at cheltenham!


----------



## amage (12 March 2013)

Champion hurdle time....COME ON THE FLY!!!!


----------



## amage (12 March 2013)

What a ride from Ruby....oh to be able to stay so cool on a horse when it seems to be going wrong!!!!


----------



## gadetra (12 March 2013)

GO ON RUBY WOO HOO!!!!!


----------



## gadetra (12 March 2013)

Sorry for capitals got a bit excited there. Be hard to oppose Quevega now.
Glad they're all home safe and sound EKW.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 March 2013)

What a horse! Fantastic Fly does it again!


----------



## KautoStar1 (12 March 2013)

Wow, some great races so far & Mr Walsh is the master of his craft.  Its not luck that he's where he is !!

& Channel 4 are doing a very good job so far.


----------



## Clarew22 (12 March 2013)

Was Grandouet ok after his fall in CH?  Listening on the radion and they said it was a bad fall and then didn't mention anymore?


----------



## amage (12 March 2013)

Imagine being Ruby Walsh...you ride a star in the making in Champagne Fever, you get off him knowing you have the Fly coming up and get off Fly having regained the Champion Hurdle and know that you have Quevega coming next!


----------



## Daffodil (12 March 2013)

Radio 5 said he was fine.


----------



## amage (12 March 2013)

Clarew22 said:



			Was Grandouet ok after his fall in CH?  Listening on the radion and they said it was a bad fall and then didn't mention anymore?
		
Click to expand...

Rough fall for Barry but horse just nosedived and got up and galloped off with the field. Certainly looked absolutely fine


----------



## Clarew22 (12 March 2013)

Daffodil said:



			Radio 5 said he was fine.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, that must have been when somone had the nerve to call into the office and distract me


----------



## Nicnac (12 March 2013)

Sitting here trying to do staff bonus scheme for next financial year and am sure someone's target is going to be 3 miles or 5/1 fav!

Must re-read properly before I send out 

Girl power next up!


----------



## Daffodil (12 March 2013)

Crikey!  She came from nowhere!!


----------



## amage (12 March 2013)

What a mare....pure class! Ruby is a bloody genius


----------



## gadetra (12 March 2013)

jaysus that was touch and go there. She's a legend. Well ridden by Ruby.


----------



## gadetra (12 March 2013)

seriously game mare


----------



## MICHAELA8228 (12 March 2013)

MurphysMinder said:



			Denman looks in superb condition.

Click to expand...

Handsome as ever!


----------



## KautoStar1 (12 March 2013)

What a gutsy little mare. She is a star & today she beat a much better field.  And another master class from R Walsh !!!


----------



## Bertieb123 (12 March 2013)

amage said:



			What a mare....pure class! Ruby is a bloody genius
		
Click to expand...

Rounded off a cracking day of racing, hats off to the ground staff, though races were late etc. Bring on day two!


----------



## alliersv1 (12 March 2013)

KautoStar1 said:



			What a gutsy little mare. She is a star & today she beat a much better field.  And another master class from R Walsh !!!
		
Click to expand...

She was absolutely incredible!

Did they run the Cross country race in the end?


----------



## JackAT (12 March 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			She was absolutely incredible!

Did they run the Cross country race in the end?
		
Click to expand...


Nope, abandoned. Was going to be run at 5:45 initially but they decided to abandon pretty early on.


----------



## Daffodil (12 March 2013)

I think its scheduled for Thursday


----------



## alliersv1 (12 March 2013)

JackAT said:



			Nope, abandoned. Was going to be run at 5:45 initially but they decided to abandon pretty early on.
		
Click to expand...




Daffodil said:



			I think its scheduled for Thursday
		
Click to expand...

Thanks guys.
I heard Claire say they may run it at 5.45 early on in the prog, but as I was watching it behind time, I was fastforwarding the boring bits and didn't hear them mention it again


----------



## FinalFurlong (12 March 2013)

The cross country race has been resceduled so itll be the last race on thursday 

Didn't think champange fever would do it, i remember watching his first run over hurdles (came trailing in dead last by some way) and now winning the supreme novices! Some training performance from mr mullins!


----------



## Clodagh (12 March 2013)

I've only just finished watching - apparently the school won't look after the kids until Friday night, damn selfish if you ask me - so haven't dared come on here as didn't want to see any results! I though the coverage was great, I loved it. Brilliant day, Ruby Walsh is a truly incredible jockey and he even smiled! WOW!
I bet AP is in a black mood, his poor wife, and was so sorry to see Grandouet fall, if him and Rock on Ruby meet the Fly at Punchestown what a race that will be.

Just as well I was alone in the house for the first two races, I rode both My Tent and Simonsig up the hill...was a bit loud! The dogs had to leave the room.

Brilliant day, bring on Sprinter Sacre!


----------



## olop (12 March 2013)

I loved the 2 grey's winning the first 2 races, looking forward to Sprintre Sacre & the Gold Cup Friday 
Gotta hand it to those attending though, it must be bloody freezing there with those winds as its so open!


----------



## Clodagh (12 March 2013)

I bet they were wearing their thermal knickers!
Just read the H&H news bit about today - Ruby Tuesday - and it says that Jezki was 2nd in the first race, I'm sure that was my Tent or was I overexcited?


----------



## Louise12 (13 March 2013)

FinalFurlong said:



			Didn't think champange fever would do it, i remember watching his first run over hurdles (came trailing in dead last by some way) and now winning the supreme novices! Some training performance from mr mullins!
		
Click to expand...

He hasn't ever trailed in last, and did win his first run over hurdles, but I must agree with you that I didn't think he was good enough either. He has mixed impressive performances with a couple of middling ones over hurdles. Significant also that he did not go chasing straight away? Jumping not always impressive. Interesting to see what they do with him next year.


----------



## Racergirl (13 March 2013)

Clodagh said:



			I bet they were wearing their thermal knickers!
Just read the H&H news bit about today - Ruby Tuesday - and it says that Jezki was 2nd in the first race, I'm sure that was my Tent or was I overexcited?
		
Click to expand...


Dont worry - you weren't overexited - it was MTOY second, Jezki was third I think and Rock on Ruby fourth.


----------



## gillianfleming (13 March 2013)

Does anyone know if Rival D'Estruval is ok?  I'm stuck at work and gutted about it!


----------



## teapot (13 March 2013)

Was up and being led back albeit a bit gingerly from what Channel 4 showed


----------



## gillianfleming (13 March 2013)

Good to hear!  Thanks Teapot!


----------



## Daffodil (13 March 2013)

Racing Post reports that the trainer says he's absolutely fine, got a few nicks and cuts but is otherwise OK.   Whew!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (13 March 2013)

Half of me wants Boston Bob to win the RSA. Unioniste looks tiny!


----------



## teapot (13 March 2013)

And he almost could have EKW - glad he's up and ok


----------



## Daffodil (13 March 2013)

He looked a bit sore on his off hind.   Hope he's OK


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (13 March 2013)

Im glad BB is up ok. For that whole race all that was ringing through my head was the song Mark and Campbell made last year after the Albert Bartlett hurdle - 

You can take your Boston Bob back to Ireland! 

Good times! 

Bring on the Champion Chase!


----------



## Daffodil (13 March 2013)

There's a blizzard at Huntingdon  I'm surprised they can see anything


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (13 March 2013)

What a machine SS is! Easy peasy! A very good run from old favourite Sizing Europe too.


----------



## alliersv1 (13 March 2013)

EKW said:



			What a machine SS is! Easy peasy! A very good run from old favourite Sizing Europe too.
		
Click to expand...

That was some performance wasn't it?!


----------



## Daffodil (13 March 2013)

Wow!!


----------



## aimsymc (13 March 2013)

What a horse!! Won at a canter!


----------



## Mariposa (13 March 2013)

teapot said:



			And he almost could have EKW - glad he's up and ok
		
Click to expand...


I had a tenner on Boston Bob, I thought he had it in the bag! Looking at the replay his jockey really did have his reins all over the shop, BB looked like he just faltered. Pleased he is ok but sooooo annoyed too! I did have money on The New One but that was my only winner today.


----------



## amage (13 March 2013)

Originally Posted by FinalFurlong View Post
Didn't think champange fever would do it, i remember watching his first run over hurdles (came trailing in dead last by some way) and now winning the supreme novices! Some training performance from mr mullins!



Louise12 said:



			He hasn't ever trailed in last, and did win his first run over hurdles, but I must agree with you that I didn't think he was good enough either. He has mixed impressive performances with a couple of middling ones over hurdles. Significant also that he did not go chasing straight away? Jumping not always impressive. Interesting to see what they do with him next year.
		
Click to expand...


The horse has recorded seven wins, two seconds & a third. His worst hurdling run was at Naas in Jan when he finished a moderate third on absolutely bottomless ground. Soft-Heavy in Ireland would be considered unraceable in England. His jumping can be a bit deliberate but given that he won a point to point and Mullins tends to always send them hurdling for a few runs at least before chasing it is no surprise that he didn't go straight over fences this year. Can't quite understand why nobody in UK thought he was good enough but plenty of us here capitalised on his lovely 7/1 price!!


----------



## teapot (13 March 2013)

Has anyone seen any press relating to hope Somersby is? Love that horse and hope he's ok...


----------



## Louise12 (14 March 2013)

amage said:



			Originally Posted by FinalFurlong View Post
Didn't think champange fever would do it, i remember watching his first run over hurdles (came trailing in dead last by some way) and now winning the supreme novices! Some training performance from mr mullins!




The horse has recorded seven wins, two seconds & a third. His worst hurdling run was at Naas in Jan when he finished a moderate third on absolutely bottomless ground. Soft-Heavy in Ireland would be considered unraceable in England. His jumping can be a bit deliberate but given that he won a point to point and Mullins tends to always send them hurdling for a few runs at least before chasing it is no surprise that he didn't go straight over fences this year. Can't quite understand why nobody in UK thought he was good enough but plenty of us here capitalised on his lovely 7/1 price!!
		
Click to expand...

Assuming 'here' is Ireland, that's where I am. Mullins stated the horse was going chasing this year, not hurdling, and this is often what he does. Jury is out on whether Stowaways improve or not for jumping... big quality books still to come so time will tell


----------



## KautoStar1 (14 March 2013)

Really pleased to see Cue Card win the Ryan Air.  Great ride from Joe too.  
Also nice touch from Richie McClernan to remember his friend Campbell Gillies.  Class.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 March 2013)

I still love Celestial Halo! One of the very, very few top flight Galileo jumpers!


----------



## Daffodil (14 March 2013)

So wanted Celestial Halo to win, but that slight blunder at the last cost him.
Well done for second though.  Real trooper!


----------



## missieh (14 March 2013)

What happened at the last race to the poor horse that went down at the last. Had the screens up but no further mention on the tv coverage. fingers crossed all ok.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 March 2013)

Still waiting on hearing about Matuhi.

I am shocked that the vets allowed Cantlow to even go to the start with a nosebleed! Clearly he couldn't cope with the preliminaries. And then Mad Moose gave complete and utter proof that if a horse doesn't want to race there will be nothing you can do to make it!


----------



## lcsd114 (14 March 2013)

Matuhi was unfortunately put down after his fall in the previous race.  Condolences to all connections.

Plus I was amused by the horse that didn't start.  My husband and I were just talking about that yesterday.  He's not a horse person but even he knows that if a horse doesn't want to run/jump, they will not.  So much for the protesters who say that horses are forced to race.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (14 March 2013)

RIP Mathuhi :-((( I had hoped he would be ok and was just winded based on how he fell, but sadly it was not the case :-(((

Glad the other horse was not allowed to race. I accept the risks of jump racing but I do think that everything should appear 101% for them to start in the race - the risks of running are the only acceptable risks, not things that raise any question marks at all prior to a start. Did feel for McCoy tho....but after Synchronised I think while very disappointed he wouldnt want to take any chances either.


----------



## teapot (14 March 2013)

Hope JT McNamara is ok - Telegraph tweeting that he's been airlifted to hospital


----------



## amage (14 March 2013)

Major prayers and vibes for JT McNamara. Hope to god he is ok


----------



## minesadouble (14 March 2013)

Just seen air ambulance circling, don't know if he's in it yet as Cross Country chase still delayed. Thinking of JT and his family.


----------



## teapot (14 March 2013)

Assume he'll be flown to Frenchay from Chelts? 

Hope to god he's ok


----------



## amage (14 March 2013)

One of the nicest jockeys you could meet.


----------



## Becky&Ollie-x (14 March 2013)

RIP Matuhi - run free :'(

and Get Well Soon JT!


----------



## teapot (14 March 2013)

Helo's apparently still on the ground 

ETS: Racing Post says it's left and on its way to Frenchay


----------



## doratheexplorer (14 March 2013)

BBC Cheltenham live updates say that the helicopter left at 1803, thoughts are with JT and all connections. Praying he is alright.


----------



## teapot (14 March 2013)

And latest BBC update is that he was conscious after his fall which is good news. Fingers crossed he's ok


----------



## mil1212 (14 March 2013)

Just seen racing post say he's been put in an induced coma  thoughts for him and his family as well as connections of mathuhi


----------



## KautoStar1 (14 March 2013)

The ups and very awful downs of jump racing for both horses & jockeys.   Poor JT took a horrid fall, so just hope he makes a full & speedy recovery.  Where else do you go to work and get followed round by an ambulance.  Full marks to the medical team for attending to him so well & quickly. I assume if they've put him into a medical induced coma that he has some sort of head injury.  But isn't it about time that the BHA consider the use of air jackets, espcially for the jump boys.   
Hope Davey Russell is also ok. How an earth can you have a spontanious lung puncture ?  These boys are touched by madness I'm sure but so so brave.


----------



## amage (14 March 2013)

JT was conscious post fall but having some breathing difficulties so was placed in an induced coma and gone for full body scan. They are hoping to have an update around 9pm. 

They are currently trying to arrange to get Davy home for surgery. Possibly damage from a fall yest or this morn part of the reason for lung collapse.


----------



## Maesfen (14 March 2013)

Thoughts and prayers for both of them.  It might sound corny but we owe them so much for the pleasure they bring, it's horrid when things go wrong for them.


----------



## Daffodil (14 March 2013)

I've just got home and logged on to find out if Matuhi made it.    SO very sad to see that he didn't but the CHeltenham vets clearly did absolutely everything they could to save him.   COndolences to his connections.

Very shocked to hear about JT though and everything crossed that he makes a speedy recovery.    And to Davy Russell too.


----------



## millhouse (14 March 2013)

Praying for JT tonight.


----------



## oldvic (14 March 2013)

teapot said:



			Has anyone seen any press relating to hope Somersby is? Love that horse and hope he's ok...
		
Click to expand...

He's fine - was tripped over by Dominic but got straight up. Not a scratch.


----------



## amage (14 March 2013)

Initial scans for JT has shown a "serious neck injury". They are awaiting further scans/tests to know the full extent of his injuries. Awful awful news please everyone pray, send vibes do anything you can to hope he recovers


----------



## TrasaM (14 March 2013)

We left at about 4.30 as got really cold and I was so pleased that there had been no horses seriously injured. Didn't realise what had happened. backed Mad Moose who refused to race! And left after that as it was getting so cold. Fingers crossed for both jockeys.


----------

